# Suggestion or Ideas



## airforce32380 (May 13, 2017)

Recently got this boat and wondering if anyone has any suggestions or ideas for the front seat that is all jacked up


----------



## Johnny (May 13, 2017)

If you are going to start doing modifications to that boat,
you need to go over your skill set with working with rivets,
rivet gun, sheet metal, power tools, chisels, grinders, drills, etc etc etc.
use the "search" feature in the upper right corner
and search for the topic you need help with....... 
there are literally hundreds of projects similar to yours in this forum with step-by-step photos.
it is very difficult to start doing the modifications if you don't
have the correct tools on hand and a good understanding of
your end vision...... make a plan, make some notes, pencil out a design, study the feasability
of what you want to do and the aftermath consequences of your modifications.
it is very easy to start cutting things out - but you can become quickly
frustrated when it comes time to put something back in its place.

the gallery is here to help you - but - you need to have a firm plan first.
also - what kind of power will the boat have, on a trailer or truck bed carry ??



*** DISCLAIMER:* https://www.tinboats.net and/or members of https://www.tinboats.net will not 
and can not be held legally responsible and/or liable for any information, suggestions or endorsements 
for any modifications/alterations or products that you may use to repair or modify your own personal boat,
watercraft, motor or trailer from the original manufacturers specifications. 
It is the responsibility of the boat owner to use his/her prudent best judgment as to modifying or altering 
the structural integrity of the boat hull, trailer or motor as designed and built by the manufacturer ****


.


----------



## airforce32380 (May 13, 2017)

I have a 8hp and a trolling motor I have a trailer all I really wanna do is make that seat in the front better or something


----------



## Johnny (May 13, 2017)

Copy That

can you post some photos of the seat in question from inside the boat ?
from front and back - also outside the hull where the seat is mounted
so the gallery will have a better understanding of
how to proceed with the accurate information to get you in the right direction.

do you have a SawzAll or JigSaw ???

oh - a question often comes up here about the paperwork . . . . 
do you have a clear title or registration for the boat ??
all your legal matters should be squared away prior to putting
a ton of work and money into something you can't use on public waterways.


----------



## airforce32380 (May 13, 2017)

Yes I have a jigsaw and stuff hopefully these help


----------



## Johnny (May 13, 2017)

it may be possible those seats are not original to that boat.
they look sort of hap-hazard and not factory at all. (to me).




remove the fasteners - remove the seat and the short bow deck - clean everything up.
then, proceed with the instructions that DaleH gave you in your
other post . . . . toss the seat in your recycle bin for possible future use.
(never throw aluminum stuff away - you never know when you may need a piece of it).

the other seats may need some attention as well - to make them safe.

this is my favorite tool for cleanly removing aluminum pop rivets - - - - 





good luck !

.


----------



## airforce32380 (May 13, 2017)

The other seats are actually pretty solid and I can stand and jump on those. So would I have to rivet new things or can I weld them on


----------



## richg99 (May 13, 2017)

Without actually seeing it, I am guessing that it might be the original seat. 

BUT, I suspect that some prior owner wanted more foot/leg room. He pulled the original seat out; moved it back a few inches, and made up those hokey hangers to give it some support.

If that is so..then you could just move the seat back up forward so that it will fit in the space, and refasten it using whatever method holds all of the other seats on. 

What do you think...since you have a close-up view?

richg99


----------



## DaleH (May 13, 2017)

Here's my idea for an easy install support structure for a small bow deck. The large 1/4" high shear strength pop rivets from McMaster-Carr work really well.

See: https://www.forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=43107


----------



## Jim (May 13, 2017)

How many people will be fishing out of this boat at once? Would a small deck with a pedestal lean post work for you or are you looking for seats?


----------



## airforce32380 (May 13, 2017)

Jim two people and yes a small deck with a pedestal post would be awesome


----------



## Jim (May 14, 2017)

airforce32380 said:


> Jim two people and yes a small deck with a pedestal post would be awesome



Thats the road I would go if it was my boat.


----------



## LDUBS (May 14, 2017)

richg99 said:


> Without actually seeing it, I am guessing that it might be the original seat.
> 
> BUT, I suspect that some prior owner wanted more foot/leg room. He pulled the original seat out; moved it back a few inches, and made up those hokey hangers to give it some support.
> 
> ...



I tend to agree with Rich that this is an original seat. I note in your other post an image with the seat out. In that photo the brackets on the side of the hull look like they were not originally in this location. I'm thinking these brackets or similar ones would have been used originally in a more forward location. What has me scratching my head is I cannot see any evidence of where they might have originally been, meaning I don't see any riviets, patches, etc. Not really much help, I'm afraid.


----------



## richg99 (May 14, 2017)

I'd say that, regardless of whether it was original or not, chucking it and replacing it with a small deck makes the most sense. 

Some good suggestions have already been posted here on how to do it. If that isn't enough info, there are hundreds
more deck adds on this site.

Have fun. Get it done before you miss much fishing.

richg99


----------



## airforce32380 (May 14, 2017)

So I removed the front seat and tossed it I then cut some 2x4 and some screws and some plywood and well for my first time for this year I'm pretty happy with what I got not the best but it will be a good deck to stand or sit
The big gaps on the side well you might laugh but I'm thinking spray foam or if anyone has any ideas would help


----------



## Jim (May 14, 2017)

Do you plan to carpet it or leave it? 

Put it in the water and test it out, standing on it, maybe user a milk carton or 5 Gallon bucket and sit. See how it feels. 

Some folks grab a big cardboard box and trace an outline of the space, then trace the outline on plywood and get a tight fit with space for carpet.


----------



## airforce32380 (May 15, 2017)

I'm definitely going to carpet it and I'm gonna redo the top piece with a little bit thicker plywood I'll take that into consideration of using a piece of cardboard to make it look a lot better but I was going to do is just fill in the gap's with that spray foam sanded down and then just painted the same color as the deck or carpet


----------

